# Kernel Questions - watchdog, tickless

## Kvetch

I was poking around in my kernel and had a few questions.  I don't have watchdog timer support selected in my kernel nor do I have watchdog installed but I see a watchdog process running.  Why is this and is watchdog still needed?

Also is using a tickless system (dynamic ticks) a viable option for non-SMP systems?  Are there any benefits if I do not have an SMP processor?  I have an old Athlon64bit processor.

thanks,

Nick

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *Kvetch wrote:*   

> I was poking around in my kernel and had a few questions.  I don't have watchdog timer support selected in my kernel nor do I have watchdog installed but I see a watchdog process running.  Why is this and is watchdog still needed?

 

As to the why you have a watchdog operation going, I'm not sure. I don't use the watchdog, preferring instead to use hangcheck timer. When I read about how watchdog works, I decided that the last thing I wanted is for my computer to reboot while I was doing something. That always smacks to me of hardware problems...and I hate hardware problems...especially when they're mine. 

What command do you issue to make this watchdog process appear?

 *Quote:*   

> Also is using a tickless system (dynamic ticks) a viable option for non-SMP systems?  Are there any benefits if I do not have an SMP processor?  I have an old Athlon64bit processor.
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Nick

 

Absolutely. Tickless is faster. I use tickless with all my kernel seeds. I've never had a problem. 

To find out more about my philosophy on kernel building, download one of my seeds and check out the default settings I turn on. Those settings make for a very stable base into which you can plug your devices, and be ready to rock.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Kvetch

Awesome thanks Pappy!  That is a great repository of configs, I appreciate the help.

I saw the watchdog process after an install and I did a "ps -ef".  I have no clue as to what caused it to start though and I haven't seen it since but I am with you, I don't want any process to reboot my box unless I do it.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'm always happy to help. Happy Gentooing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

